# How we will know if Meds are cleared and finalized.



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Guys please chip in and help me with any knowledge or information you have regarding this.

How one will know that his medicals have been cleared.

Is it CO who can confirm this or the panel clinic where we did medicals, is it perceived to be cleared if the status of examinations required for this application in the e medicals show that all the tests are completed and submitted to DIBP..

Why I am asking all this is because my meds were referred on 26th Feb due to my old history of TB, I underwent further tests as a routine procedure and during all this time my meds were showing as referred in the emedicals, once the results and reports from pulmonologist were uploaded the status got changed to Awaiting/grading for couple of days and since yesterday it is showing that "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 1st May" with all examinations showing completed.

I also noticed that the health examination required link has also been disappeared from e visa page.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

msaeed: Please refer to my suggestion here. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5512.html#post3858610

Let us know if they were able to help you.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> msaeed: Please refer to my suggestion here.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5512.html#post3858610
> 
> Let us know if they were able to help you.


Thanks a lot,

I will send them an email now..


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

I will really appreciate if some one who has went through all this can share there experience please, I have already emailed the health strategies but in my case should I take this as my meds are cleared if it shown that the case has been submitted to DIBP, on what stage the meds are referred to MOC for there input, is it before submitting the meds to DIBP or after that..


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> msaeed: Please refer to my suggestion here.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5512.html#post3858610
> 
> Let us know if they were able to help you.


Dear I got the below auto reply from the email address you mentioned in your comment to send an email to.

Enquiries relating to the status of your health examinations will not be replied to – please utilise eMedical Client (https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) or contact your case officer for assistance. 


so it seems it is is highly unlikely that I will get any response from that on my medical examination status.


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Guys please chip in and help me with any knowledge or information you have regarding this.
> 
> How one will know that his medicals have been cleared.
> 
> ...


Hi msaeed,

Can you please tell me how you came to know that your medicals were referred on 26th Feb? Did the CO send an email or could you check the status online? If you had checked it online, please let me know how to do it.

Thanks,
rka123


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

rka123 said:


> Hi msaeed,
> 
> Can you please tell me how you came to know that your medicals were referred on 26th Feb? Did the CO send an email or could you check the status online? If you had checked it online, please let me know how to do it.
> 
> ...


I have a history of old healed TB so my medicals were bound to be referred..first the penal clinic called me on 26 Feb that i have to do further tests before they can upload my medicals and once all the tests were done they uploaded it on 1st May and now there are with MOC..

If the panel clinic where you did your medicals have already uploaded your meds and they did not find any issues with your meds then you have to contact your CO to find out if they are referred or not..


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

you can check the status of your meds from the below link, but it does not mention anything related to referred meds, it will just show you the status of your medicals done in the panel clinic or the date when they were sent to DIBP..

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Tavy15march (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello,

Can someone please help me with info on emedical.
I went to the panel doctor and completed my medicals using my HAP that my CO have me. 19/01/15
Online today 20/01/15 the status for each of the test reads "completed" and that medicals have been submitted to DIBP.

Does it mean my medicals have cleared and finalized?
Or do I wait for status to read "cleared/ finalised"

I read that some medicals are auto cleared, how do you know if it's been auto cleared.

Thanks, please anyone help me.


----------

